# Palamnerus and Eurypeima Spincrus Question



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

These are latin names of two species could someone please tell me there english names?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bump.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

*Eurypeima Spincrus found out is bird eating tarantula, please could someone tell me the other name*


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bump.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Eurypelma is a US genus of tarantula iirc.
Palmneris is a Buthid scorp. cant give any more detail on either, theyr not my forte


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------

